# Places to play?



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm getting a spoo puppy in June and have been watching a lot of Zak George training videos. In the videos, he exercises his dogs in empty fields and in sports fields. I wish I could find such spots near me, for when my spoo is ready for that, as my fenced backyard is quite small. So, I'm wondering how to find and contact dog owners/dog clubs in my area, hoping that members could offer suggestions. I'm also thinking to post messages on country or feed-store bulletins, asking to rent a play space. Does anyone on here have any better ideas? Thank you


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you checked out Sniffspot? I haven’t needed to use it yet, but I did browse our area and found a few options.









Private Dog Park Rentals - safe exercise and training for your dog | Sniffspot


Sniffspot is designed for safe exercise and training in the safety of a private dog park. The best experiences and fun for you and your dog



www.sniffspot.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Another good resource is Nextdoor. If you can get past all the local politics, it’s a great place to connect with fellow dog owners.


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Have you checked out Sniffspot? I haven’t needed to use it yet, but I did browse our area and found a few options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time hearing about it. Thanks! Next door is another great idea.


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

Just checked out Sniffspot. Its a great idea, but nothing promising at all turned up in my area. Does anyone know of any similar apps?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

My neighborhood has a Facebook group, does yours?


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't know! I am not a FB user, but it's definitely worth a try. Thank you!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I had some success with looking at Google maps satellite view to find fields, then driving there for a look.


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

If there are any highschools around you they usually have football practice fields. My school has a natural grass field thats fenced in that I visit frequently.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

www.bringfido.com is a good place to get ideas for dog friendly areas. I've found that off leash hiking areas tend to have some big open areas or fields that could be great!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We do weekly playdates on our trainer’s fenced acreage. It’s not a formal thing. She’s just become a friend and is very generous. But that one hour a week tells us a lot about what’s working in Peggy’s training and what needs more attention.

When you’re researching puppy classes for June, ask about whether they do puppy social hours or some sort of puppy “matchmaking” for playdates. You’ll also meet other dog owners through classes who will have suggestions for you and may even have a good property of their own to offer up.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We live in the city and do the sniffspot/playdate strategy. All you have to say is, "does your dog want to have a playdate with my dog?". You'll come across good play buddies just walking around the neighborhood like a random bouncing atom in the universe too.

It's like a cry for "I just need 36 hours where my dog is just exhausted from playing so I can have some peace."









How to have doggie playdates during Covid


What do you do when another pup locks eyes with your pup and "PLAY?" flashes across their bodies. One option is to say: "Hey.. does you dog want to have a play date with mine?" The obvious answer is yes and then you exchange contact info... The problem for some people including myself and...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

Mr.Ziggy said:


> www.bringfido.com is a good place to get ideas for dog friendly areas. I've found that off leash hiking areas tend to have some big open areas or fields that could be great!


Thanks!


----------

